# Identities in Forum Account Settings



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2020)

How are the Identities supposed to work in Account Settings? I am looking at Twitter and Facebook specifically. If I copy and paste a link in to those fields, it shortens it to just my account name on those platforms. 

Example; I enter https://www.facebook.com/Jeremy
Shortened to just "Jeremy" after clicking Save.

When I view my profile, "Jeremy" is not clickable in any way to direct users to Twitter or Facebook. I don't really know about the others since I don't plan to use AIM (actually discontinued in 2017) and Yahoo Messenger is also defunct.





If someone is viewing my Profile/About section, shouldn't the Twitter and Facebook contact details somehow be links that are able to direct them to Facebook or Twitter accounts for them to contact me through those platforms?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 31, 2020)

I believe you would type in your actual twitter username there.  unless you really do have https://twitter.com/jeremy


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2020)

My real TwitterName has an @ in front of it, but that field won't allow non alphanumeric characters.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 3, 2020)

interesting when i try to put in 



			https://twitter.com/tugtimeshare
		


or https://facebook.com/timeshareusersgroup it just truncates them to the individual names with no links...im guessing its just meant for you to type in your twitter or fb name/account itself and folks to just paste that manually after twitter.com/ or facebook.com/


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2020)

Yeah, that is what I was finding too. I was expecting the identities to be somewhat clickable, but they aren't. I guess they are just expecting people to copy paste and search on Twitter or Facebook.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 4, 2020)

¿You mean that people are still using FACEBOOK?


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 4, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> ¿You mean that people are still using FACEBOOK?



Billions of people, I believe.


----------

